# Run what ya brung Drag Race and BBQ!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

March 32nd at Track 21. Everyone is invited to run whatever RC car you have for a 132" and bragging rights for being the March 32nd BBQ fast guy of the day.

All cars, trucks, trains, planes and automobiles will be allowed to be run. Entry fee will be somewhere between $5 and several million. That all depends on how many racers pre register and what you want to spend. 

March 32nd. Be there, or be like Smiley! :slimer:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Alrighty Thennnnn!!!*

I'll bring the sink too this time! Put some wheels on it and give it a push. That much torque will most likely get it down the strip in at least 60 secs.

NO FOOLING!!!! We'll fire up the grill and serve up some links or something. You just bring your cars and see just how much of a rush we get pushing ours to the limit and still retain control.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Is that also April fools day?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yes!*

BUT NO FOOLING! It really is going to happen!

Come check it out and enjoy the culinary delights of the HAMDRL Cooks with a little 2CoolRC sprinkles for flavor!

Don't forget though! We'll do some Drag Racing and cutting up too!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be out of mind on the 32nd of March,I should return shortly,please leave message.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*



insaneracin2003 said:


> I will be out of mind on the 32nd of March,I should return shortly,please leave message.


Just the 32nd? What about the other 364 days?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

DOH!!!! I didn't think it was noticable.......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didnt have a calendar handy so I used the official ******* form of siphering. 14 days from yesterday is March 32nd! 

Bring it, race it and pArTy March 32nd!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You can call it January 91st if you want but*

This is gonna be a bigger and better T&T/BASH than EVER!!!

By then the catch net stands should be together! The lanes will be full length traction treated! May even have side rails of PVC or boards by then TOO!!!
GORILA LIGHT will tell you to PULL THE LEEEVER! The Air will be filled with somthing cooking over the grill!

Either Lead, Follow but by all means DON"T get it the WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I may be wishfull thinking but*

today I was hanging at Randy's for awhile and for the short time I was there I know I talked with 3 different guys about our drag racing. They expressed a big interest and I didn't even say anything about our BBQ!!!!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> today I was hanging at Randy's for awhile and for the short time I was there I know I talked with 3 different guys about our drag racing. They expressed a big interest and I didn't even say anything about our BBQ!!!!!!


I'm telling ya - its just like what we have talked about before........being up to line up your car and see if you can beat someone else is the usual RC drivers thing. How fast will it go? Heck, when was the last time you pulled up to a red light in your 1:1 car and tried to beat everyone off the line and to the next light? HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whos got a pit?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*gas here.*

too big to bring. David said he has an Ole Smokie. Anyone else want to help some brothers out???


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll bring the pit, charcoal and a way to light it without using out tire cleaner (Koford Remover)!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Awe!*

We can use some of it or mine just make sure someone brings a match.

OHHH!!

Bring your Pavement Pounders TOO!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We'll see how many folks show up and around noon Ill run across the street to Wallyworld and pick up some food.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*One Week!!!*

ARGGGGGG!!!!

Can't you just smell IT!?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danger Close*

Hey D3, 
Where are we on safety boards/side boards/PVC pipe?
Catch Net standard is done.

All,
I'm still not a big fan of this free-for-all. Too many loose ends and too much chance for a runaway accident. Spectator or participant safety is up in the air.

//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Lyn was going to ask the Lowes close to the track if they were up for sponsoring the PVC Pipe. I will call Lyn Monday.



AHR43 said:


> Hey D3,
> Where are we on safety boards/side boards/PVC pipe?
> Catch Net standard is done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Oops!*

Communication Malfunction. I will try to stop by the next coupe of days to see what I can do. Wayne did have a good idea on trying to get them to sponsor us.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

sounds like fun but ill be out at houston raceway park watching the big boys shoot it out lol i just love standing on the fence as the prepare to take off a also love it when they fire em up in the pits yall have fun i know i will


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I heard that.*

I'm planning on a Friday showing to watch qualifying but Sunday I will be PULLING the LEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*...getting back on thread...*



Gary said:


> March 32nd at Track 21. Everyone is invited to run whatever RC car you have for a 132" and bragging rights for being the March 32nd BBQ fast guy of the day.
> 
> All cars, trucks, trains, planes and automobiles will be allowed to be run. Entry fee will be somewhere between $5 and several million. That all depends on how many racers pre register and what you want to spend.
> 
> March 32nd. Be there, or be like Smiley! :slimer:


Hey Guys,

I still think as a club we have to offer more than shouting "go" and serving a wienie. I really can't see this holding the interest of those that may show up. And, I really can't see them wanting to return for more of the same. How many have shown up already and never come back? Lots. Please let me know the plans for running this "event".

For example, consider the following:

How to evenly stage for the start? We don't do that now.

Red light jump start? Who will know?

How to determine a winner at the far end? The clear-cut wins determine themselves-but the close ones?

Are we gonna build elimination ladders manually? Or, let the folks that show up pair off and run a two-out-of-three gorilla series?

Are we gonna charge an entry fee? Oh, I hope not. I don't see how we can do that and not offer anything but 'braggin rights' and a wienie. You can get those without even leaving the street in front of your house.

So I'm a little confused on how all this is going to happen. In the military, we called a plan like this a 'Foxtrot Mike' (FM). 'Friggin Magic'. So, if there is a plan, please enlighten me.

You club guys that show up on a continuing basis are great. You have many RC racing choices and you choose drag racing. Don't ever think I don't appreciate and respect that. That is the type of support we need to base this club soundly. So, convince me this wienie roast is the way to go. I'm sceptical until we at least establish a system of running an event and offer protection to competitors and spectators.

Fortunately, I don't think we put out any flyers. This "event" just kinda got posted without discussion. The group that shows will probably be limited to the readers of this forum and what you have promoted word-of-mouth. Some people will probably show up just to see what happens. So, maybe the collateral damage we do to ourselves as a club will be minimal.

Regards,
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Just like this.*

As we discussed in a call.

This isn't a Huge publicised drag race. Just inviting all who comes online to come and do so LEEEEVER Pullin and enjoy the outing. Drag racing will show tem the way it's done going straight. It will catch on forsure!

I"M HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This needs to be handled via e Mails and PMs.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i was going to give my 2 cents as someone thats been closely watching this thread and was perty intrested but ill keep them 2 myself since i dont want to be heavely moderated for having an opinion


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

ballou said:


> i was going to give my 2 cents as someone thats been closely watching this thread and was perty intrested but ill keep them 2 myself since i dont want to be heavely moderated for having an opinion


I don't think having an opinion will get you heavily moderated as much as bashing, trash talking, and not really bringing any value to the conversation. If it will add anything or shed any light to the conversation, great! Let's hear it.....

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's some good stuff there!*



AHR43 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I still think as a club we have to offer more than shouting "go" and serving a wienie. I really can't see this holding the interest of those that may show up. And, I really can't see them wanting to return for more of the same. How many have shown up already and never come back? Lots. Please let me know the plans for running this "event".
> 
> ...


Yes , we're shooting for the moon. We're having fun what we're doing for sure. Goals and plans for improvement are discussed each time we meet. Great to have people stop by and inquire. Then to see them back again and again is a hoot! As the side rails , traction compound, timing system and safety issues are addressed (These Rockets don't always go straight!) we can improve on the program and score keeping and rewards soon I'm thinking.

People need to stop by and see for themselves. If it's for you then keep coming back. If not, Thanks for coming!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ballou said:


> i was going to give my 2 cents as someone thats been closely watching this thread and was perty intrested but ill keep them 2 myself since i dont want to be heavely moderated for having an opinion


Post up by all means!  We just want to keep the "Heavy" planning stuff out of the public eye. Were going to have dissagreements and thats good! Thats how we get things done. But newcomers may think were arguing and thats bad for the site.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PVC Side Boards*

Here is a link to a RC track that uses PVC "safety boards":

http://www.songasracing.20m.com/photo2_1.html

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hummm?*

That looks like to be 4" or bigger. Could it be due to housing the sensors it needs to be that size?

Count Down to this Sunday!!!! *5 DAYS!*


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think PVC is the way to go! Its light, easy to set up and transport.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

That definatly looks to be 4" pipe. I think 2" would be fine. The sensors are between the 90 degree elbows.
______________I I______________I I_________________
.....Pipe.........Sensor.....Pipe......Sensor.......Pipe

and so on. Maybe 3in. would need to be used.

What do yall think?

D3


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I will email Paul Songas asking about the PVC and why he used it and how he picked the size.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

ddcarter3 said:


> I will email Paul Songas asking about the PVC and why he used it and how he picked the size.


You should have his reply in your Email. Paul turned that around quickly.
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Really quick as my email is down and haven't even emailed him yet!!!!
I will keep trying.
D3


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*4 " minimum.....*

Hey kids. 4 inch should be the minimum size used. Cars tend to jump smaller stuff. We have 6" boards at our track and still had several cars jump them during the IMDRA World Finals. I'm looking at some sort of netting to suppliment the sideboards. We used to use 3 inch pipes a few years ago and it does not keep monster trucks and really fast cars contained. Also, don't forget about the transprtation and storage of these pipes. That's a lot of pipes. We used to rent out a storage location just to keep all that stuff together. Remember, they will get covered with sticky stuff (soda and VHT) as time goes on. It will take 2 people several minutes to put them all together, line them up and tear them down. Not sure if they are as cost effective as 1x6 boards. Haven't priced either lately. If you go with the PVC, don't forget the couplers! If you go with boards, don't forget the bolts, nuts and washers! Hope this helps.

Kip


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Who's Ready???!!!!*

Looks to be a great day! So take a few hours, 10A.M. till normally 2:00ish to come and run what you brung down 132' of LIGHTNING Stait away!

Fellowship, Story Telling, Show-n-Shine!

Can I hear a YEAH!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*The ole Weatherman here.*

Clearing this afternoon for a clean mild temp track surface SUNDAY for some Blistering runs and a tasty Feast!!!!

CAN YOU BELEAVE THIS. Rain last night thru this morning. Clear up for Sunday and then Rain again Monday and Tuesday!

See you there!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hear the 1.4 second and 100 mph record has been broken!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*100 mph?*

May not do it tomorrow but I beleave some 40-50 mphs will be seen!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rainman is the man*



Gary said:


> I hear the 1.4 second and 100 mph record has been broken!


Jim Schauer (aka Rainman) ran 104mph today at an MHRA (Model Hot Rod Association) event in LA. He went 1.4sec and change last event. Jim's a RC savvy guy and the big dog on the RC drag racing lot right now. He's good people too. He'll help you in improving your time in less than a heartbeat.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*There's no limit to what we can achieve!*

I'm Ready , are you?!!!

SEE YOU THERE IN A COUPLE!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thank You!!!*

Had a good time today! Awesome runs! Wayne's debut proved to be SUCCESSFUL!!! Good thing we had the catch net! Save my ARS several times! JMack's door slammer was able to keep it going straight this time. D3/David's rail just got better and better! We treated the full 132 feet with ROOTBEER and GRAPE SODA!! STICKY!! A couple of 18s showed some speed. I'm still steady freddy! Can we say WHEELY?!!! A little more setup and I may be able to see 132 feet of it. A nitro monster ran some passes and a electric stadiunm too. Thanks to everyone that helped and AC for his catching ability!

The DAWGS were tasty! The Fellowship was GREAT!!!

Add to this cause I know I missed something.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good TNT*

Well, I was way wrong on this one. D3 cooked up some great wienies and the turn out was good. Thanks to all that showed up and made runs.

Biggie didn't mention how well his wheel-standing Legends/VW did. He's doing half-track under control-sort of. Won't be long before he has it doing a full course wheelie!

D3 made some good passes and didn't melt down his ESC this time.

Waynes 1/18 brushless digger is fast enough he's gonna need a wing.

Having full course 'sticky' made it possible for JMack to get in two good runs with his 10cell Walbern doorslammer. Thanks Biggie, root beer works well as a traction compound.

Catch Net still needs refinement, but it's doing what it's supposed to do without damaging cars. The start light didn't make it this time-it'll be on-site next time - Apr 15th.

In the future, me thinks I'll leave the promotional planning to others in the club and keep my keyboard quiet! Good show gang.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I missed my gathering with the fishing guys due to being sick most of the week. Doctor calls it the "Mas Culero" virus. LOL

Due to home shopping I may be out of the pocket for awhile so Im counting on yall to carry me! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks for the dog. I learned alot today. It might take a couple months but I'm going to build me a car.
Here is the vids I took but I didn't get Waynes pass.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dude!*

Great coverage there sixshooter! You bring your nitro back and I'll bring my Revo next time too. Like I don't already bring enough. LOL!

Of all I ran the Legends trying to ride a wheelie was a hoot!

Thank you AC for the catching!


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

nive vid..we need 2 get more pics and videos of the event up so people that missed can see what went on


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bbond919 said:


> nive vid..we need 2 get more pics and videos of the event up so people that missed can see what went on


Most definitely! Biff is always talking about this and I think it just adds to the stories if we can show a little of what is going on.

Awesome video and congrats on a successful TNT and BBQ guys! Glad all had fun!!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the dog. I learned alot today. It might take a couple months but I'm going to build me a car.
> Here is the vids I took but I didn't get Waynes pass.


Nice vids sixshooter. If you have time could you post the link to our site on RC Drags? Here's the link:

http://rcdrags.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=80

//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks for the vid! Very nice!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the dog. I learned alot today. It might take a couple months but I'm going to build me a car.
> Here is the vids I took but I didn't get Waynes pass.


Great job bro! AWSOME video!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I signed up on rcdrags but couldn't log in. It might take a little while before I can post on that site. Any one can just copy the link and post it themself if they want to. Thanks guys. Next time I will not tape it in wide screen. We you upload it it get's squeezed up and makes it look funny.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

sixshootertexan said:


> Well I signed up on rcdrags but couldn't log in. It might take a little while before I can post on that site. Any one can just copy the link and post it themself if they want to. Thanks guys. Next time I will not tape it in wide screen. We you upload it it get's squeezed up and makes it look funny.


Nope, my head always looks like that!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

stay tuned. This isn't the last time we do this. Monster Jam Here We Come!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey you talking Monster trucks I'm in. If you need some help the owner 
(Mr. Wickander) of King Krunch is one of our customers. He gave us tickets to the show this year. I would love to get some sick air in the stadium.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

Not exactly what I was talking about although some guys have had the opportunity to show their stuff at one of their shows. This is for our parking lot gang with MTs. Jam type running. Wouldn't it be a hoot if a monster truck were to come and park while we were running drags and MTs and such????

Party On Dudes!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

sixshootertexan said:


> Hey you talking Monster trucks I'm in. If you need some help the owner
> (Mr. Wickander) of King Krunch is one of our customers. He gave us tickets to the show this year. I would love to get some sick air in the stadium.


Hey sixshootertexan,

Yes, we'd welcome your input on a feasibility study to include a MT venue as part of our drag racing schedule. 2CRT and Houston RC Drag Racing is kinda kicking this around amongst us now. You having MT experience would add value to our discussion.

Before anyone drives over a cliff on this, remember, it's just in the discussion phase. We are looking for a way to increase attendance to the level needed to fund a timing system, this is one brain-storming option open to us.

//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for not posting much lately guys. Between work and searcing for a new crib I dont have much free time. BIG thanks to Bigmax and some other great folks helping me out in my endeavor. And I just realized i forgot to meet up with madf1man after work.  Sorry bro.

Ill be out of the pocket this weekend BTW. Spending time with the kiddos yanno!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay guys I'm on my way to being a rc drag racer. I just order the GMS chassis and rear wheels. So if ya'll don't hear from me again then you know the wife shot me.LOL I would start machining the rest of the parts but don't have all the dimensions yet.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

sixshootertexan said:


> Okay guys I'm on my way to being a rc drag racer. I just order the GMS chassis and rear wheels. So if ya'll don't hear from me again then you know the wife shot me.LOL I would start machining the rest of the parts but don't have all the dimensions yet.


That is awesome to hear......not that your wife will shoot you.....but that you snagged a drag car! Congrats! If you have any questions on build up or setup feel free to post up here - a lot of the guys have already been through a build or two and are considered "veterans" among the crowd.

Good luck and have fun!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> Okay guys I'm on my way to being a rc drag racer. I just order the GMS chassis and rear wheels. So if ya'll don't hear from me again then you know the wife shot me.LOL I would start machining the rest of the parts but don't have all the dimensions yet.


I run a GMS and can help. I also have some digital calipers laying around and can help with and dimensions you might need.  What are you building?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I could use the bolt hole distance for the motor plate. Where it bolts to the chassis.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sixshootertexan said:


> I could use the bolt hole distance for the motor plate. Where it bolts to the chassis.


2.3"


----------

